# This is so terrible



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
This is so bad I never even knew this was happening, how naive am I... I can't believe human beings are so cruel, what kind of world are we living in... Undercover investigation on HBO March 2 To March 30.. These people are licensed by the USDA? Are you kidding me ...Just go to www.hsus.org and scroll down to "Raw Dealers" they have a brief video clip, which made me cry and then a schedule of when it will air on hbo..I can't watch it I know I will get sick... Im so sad right now...,but i thought maybe I was not the only person who did not know this goes on.. Im going to hug Nemo so tight tonight...All The Best Andrea

ps.. I really did not want to post the link it was just horrible, so it would be your choice to look at this or not...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes, there was a special on dog dealers hilighting this particular one CC Baird. The brutality was horrendous. It was on last week on HBO. I think they will rerun it again in March. Everyone should write their senators and congressmen regarding this bill. These barbaric acts need to stop.


----------



## Paco Taco (Dec 12, 2005)

> Hi Everyone,
> This is so bad I never even knew this was happening, how naive am I... I can't believe human beings are so cruel, what kind of world are we living in... Undercover investigation on HBO March 2 To March 30.. These people are licensed by the USDA? Are you kidding me ...Just go to www.hsus.org and scroll down to "Raw Dealers" they have a brief video clip, which made me cry and then a schedule of when it will air on hbo..I can't watch it I know I will get sick... Im so sad right now...,but i thought maybe I was not the only person who did not know this goes on.. Im going to hug Nemo so tight tonight...All The Best Andrea
> 
> ps.. I really did not want to post the link it was just horrible, so it would be your choice to look at this or not...
> ...



!!







!!

My husband and I watched it lastnight - we have HBO on Demand. I was seriously sobbing within the first few minutes. It was really awful.... but C.C. Baird is no longer doing business (lets hope). He was fined thousands of dollars and his USDA license was revoked they also took most of his land from him - he may be in jail now, I'm not exactly sure but I really hope so. What a disgusting waste of space and life.

Last chance for animals should be commended for their undercover work. 

The USDA is just like any other government controlled organization - not so good. It didn't surprise me one bit. But I won't get into politics too deeply here.

Andrea, or anyone that doesn't want to see graphic photos, do not click this link.

http://www.lcanimal.org/invest/baird.htm

I'm just providing more information. This is the Last Chance for Animals website with details about the investigation and the list of events, fines, etc. 

It explains in more detail what happened and what Baird was charged with. NOT enough, in my estimation. I'm very disappointed and upset that this man is serving no jail time. It doesn't sound like he'll even go to jail if he's caught doing this again!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone,
Last night I watched it...My husband got mad at me, because I also let my son who is 12 watch it with me..My son who is a huge animal lover wanted to see it, so I felt like he was old enough to see what was going on.. My son who has a special something you know when you look at him he is going to do something to shine later on in life..(brag, I know)..Had a totally different reaction I was crying he was soooo angry, he wanted to go to ark, and find c.c. baird..and sentence him and his family to 2 weeks of living in that kennel as he had done to these animals, and he wanted to carry out the sentence himself....I thought he had a right to see the truth of what goes on, my husband was really mad at me, but I am his mother and I felt he could handle it..So now he tells me " mom when I grow up and become a famous soccer star I am going to use my fame, money , and time to get these people and rescue all these animals" , and you know what I believe him... Maybe he will do something!! I am so proud of him...JUst wanted to see anyone's thouhts,,, All The Best Andrea


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

> Hi Everyone,
> Last night I watched it...My husband got mad at me, because I also let my son who is 12 watch it with me..My son who is a huge animal lover wanted to see it, so I felt like he was old enough to see what was going on.. My son who has a special something you know when you look at him he is going to do something to shine later on in life..(brag, I know)..Had a totally different reaction I was crying he was soooo angry, he wanted to go to ark, and find c.c. baird..and sentence him and his family to 2 weeks of living in that kennel as he had done to these animals, and he wanted to carry out the sentence himself....I thought he had a right to see the truth of what goes on, my husband was really mad at me, but I am his mother and I felt he could handle it..So now he tells me " mom when I grow up and become a famous soccer star I am going to use my fame, money , and time to get these people and rescue all these animals" , and you know what I believe him... Maybe he will do something!! I am so proud of him...JUst wanted to see anyone's thouhts,,, All The Best Andrea[/B]



I just watched this last night, and I had a the same reaction as your son. My bf kept asking me if I was ok and I told I am just so mad. I won't go into the details as whomever wants to watch this, I am sure will. I think it is great that you are showing your son this view on the world. The world is ugly sometimes and to show/expose him to this will ground him and make him stronger. At least I know that is how I feel when I see or hear these type of disturbing stories.


----------

